# travel expenses that were reimbursed?



## twowheeled (Jan 15, 2011)

Does anyone know how these work? I just filled out form T2200- Declarations of conditions of employment. Basically I was required to fly out of town for work, live out of a hotel, meals, etc. The company reimbursed me fully and the reimbursement is not shown on my T4. IE they wrote me a check each time completely seperate from my paycheck. Will I be able to deduct any of this from my income?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

twowheeled said:


> Does anyone know how these work? I just filled out form T2200- Declarations of conditions of employment. Basically I was required to fly out of town for work, live out of a hotel, meals, etc. The company reimbursed me fully and the reimbursement is not shown on my T4. IE they wrote me a check each time completely seperate from my paycheck. Will I be able to deduct any of this from my income?


I don't understand what's to deduct here.
They paid you back fully, right?
And that amount was not included in the T4 income?
So where's the deduction?
If you were to deduct it, you'd get re-imbursed for the same thing twice.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm really not sure, been search through forms for awhile and can't find an answer. Basically are there any tax benefits to me for having to pay my own expenses out of pocket, despite being fully reimbursed by the company afterwards?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

There are certain conditions under which you can claim a tax deduction for work related travel, but none of them seem to apply in your case:
http://www.taxtips.ca/personaltax/employees/employeemealsandlodging.htm

I don't see how you can deduct expenses that you haven't incurred.
That sounds like double dipping.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

It os double dipping. Just be happy you get your credit card points and ne done with it.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

twowheeled said:


> The company reimbursed me fully and the reimbursement is not shown on my T4. IE they wrote me a check each time completely seperate from my paycheck. Will I be able to deduct any of this from my income?


The payments from the company were not a taxable benefit and since you were fully reimbursed, nothing can be deducted. From your tax perspective, there is nothing on either side of the ledger.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 15, 2011)

that makes sense. Now another question.. as of 2011 I am provided with $1000 travel allowance which is taxed. Will I be able to recover taxes on my travel expenses (been keeping a detailed log/receipts)? Also, what about the portion of the allowance I do not spend on travel, does it remain taxed? For example, I only use $300 a month to drive. Trying to see if it would actually be worth it to fly for approx $800 a month.


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

I think you're getting a taxable benefit (a travel allowance). That's like getting a salary or a computer from work. Unfortunately, I don't think you can claim this directly unless you show that it was for work that generates income for you or your corporation (with the T form that shows work allows you to claim this).

Whatever you don't use isn't taxed.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

twowheeled said:


> that makes sense. Now another question.. as of 2011 I am provided with $1000 travel allowance which is taxed. Will I be able to recover taxes on my travel expenses (been keeping a detailed log/receipts)? Also, what about the portion of the allowance I do not spend on travel, does it remain taxed? For example, I only use $300 a month to drive. Trying to see if it would actually be worth it to fly for approx $800 a month.


To state the obvious: They have given you a taxable allowance of $1K for travel, so it's not accountable or refundable to them. You may deduct eligible travel costs from this allowance for income tax purposes. (Of course you cannot deduct any portion for which they have otherwise reimbursed you.) Any surplus remains taxable income. (Actually, I think in this situation you may deduct all your eligible travel costs from your total employment income, even if they are over the $1k allowance. That becomes your risk now, not the company's.)

I'm not clear on what happens if you deliberately choose a more expensive travel method to overrun your $1K budget. I believe you are only entitled to claim expenses that are reasonably required to do the work.


----------



## billiam (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm more concerned that your filling out the T2200 and not your employer. Hopefully the employer has signed off on the employer declaration line on this form or you can't deduct anything (if you have anything to deduct).

As others have indicated the allowance is taxable and you only would be able to claim expenses for which you are no further reimbursed for (ie. reimbursed through the submission of an expense report).

If mileage is not reimbursed then keep track of km's for business and total for the year and the operating costs of the vehicle. Refer to form T777 for Income Tax reporting.


----------

